# HydroCalc Software



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2019)

HydroCalc Program for friction losses calculations 
SR 300 OR $ 80

للتفاصيل 
WhatsApp : 00966533446589
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mepprofessionals/






​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz0OIuHBxcTH8NirhYQrWuw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2019)




----------

